# Parts of lawn are spongy



## Bhuwan2017 (May 1, 2021)

Hello TLF,
ZONE 6a, eastern MA USA

Hoping to receive some advice. I just had my
Entire lawn dethatched, aerated and overseeded.

I am now with - the help of Mother Nature and the irrigation system - trying to keep the seeds moist.

I noticed that part of the lawn, the soil is very spongy. (Maybe a 2ft x 3ft section). I decided to dig it up, and dug about 6 inches and hit an pretty sizable Boulder/rock. I went about 4 inches wide.

Could this rock be causing drainage issue? 
Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Big rocks under the soil are a problem. It could be the reason for your drainage problem. The grass roots will be limited. If possible it would be good to get rid of the rock. You could poke a screwdriver in the ground to estimate how far it extends. You can try a shovel to get it out. If that doesn't work, maybe the company who did the work might have some ideas or access to digging equipment? You can use the screwdriver to see if there are other big rocks elsewhere in the yard.


----------



## Bhuwan2017 (May 1, 2021)

Thanks for the insight @Virginiagal I'll work with them, but my biggest concern is related to how many there might be (I'm told that the land used to have a lot of ledge rock) AND destroying the fence + yard.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

It may be that it is better to live with them and their limitations. If grass doesn't grow well, you could see what does manage to adapt to the conditions. Weeds will plant themselves. There is nothing wrong with a lawn of mowed weeds.


----------

